# Ο καπετάνιος του Costa Concordia



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2012)

Ακούστε το ηχητικό ντοκουμέντο, αν δεν το έχετε ακούσει, και φρίξτε. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/video/2012/jan/17/costa-concordia-captain-phone-call-video

Επειδή υπάρχουν _και _τέτοιοι καπετάνιοι, γι' αυτό δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ τη νύχτα όταν ταξιδεύω με καράβι. Άλλα παραδείγματα, ο καπετάνιος και ο ύπαρχος του Σάμινα, ο άλλος έξυπνος που βούλιαξε το Sea Diamond στη Σαντορίνη κ. λπ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2012)

Και για να ηρεμήσει η Αλεξάνδρα που φοβάται τους Έλληνες πλοιάρχους, ο δεύτερος λέγεται Δημήτρης Χρηστίδης, κι έπεσε κι αυτός κατά λάθος μέσα στην ίδια βάρκα, μαζί κι ο τρίτος ή μάλλον η τρίτη, καθώς φαίνεται να έχει γυναικείο όνομα. 

Θυμήσου όμως Αλεξάνδρα τον πλοίαρχο του Prestige που έκανε ό,τι του είπαν οι αρχές της Γαλλίας, της Ισπανίας και της Πορτογαλίας, που έκανε χειρισμούς που ίσιωσαν το πλοίο που έγερνε, που έμεινε στο καράβι με κίνδυνο της ζωής του μέχρι το τέλος για να συντονίσει την επιχείρηση διάσωσης του πληρώματος με ελικόπτερο, καθώς η κακοκαιρία δεν τους άφηνε να ρίξουν τις βάρκες, και που έκανε το καθήκον του μέχρι το τέλος. Και παρόλα αυτά κάθισε στη φυλακή για μήνες και παραμένει υπόδικος εδώ και μια δεκαετία, καθώς οι Ισπανοί προσπαθούν να καλύψουν τα λάθη τους.


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2012)

The captain did however admit responsibility for crashing the ship into rocks which tore a hole in the Costa Concordia, forcing him to ground the vessel.

"I made a mistake on the approach," he said.

"I was navigating by sight because I knew the depths well and I had done this manoeuvre three or four times. But this time I ordered the turn too late and I ended up in water that was too shallow. I don't know why it happened. I was a victim of my instincts." 

Schettino confirmed he sailed close to the island of Giglio to salute a retired captain, Mario Palombo, and was on the phone to Palombo at the time.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/jan/18/costa-concordia-captain-tripped-lifeboat?intcmp=239

Καπιτάνο Φραντσέσκο Ασχετίνο.  :angry:


Φρέσκο σχόλιο στο τραγούδι "La canzone del capitano" του DJ Francesco στο youtube: 
Porta in alto la﻿ mano, segui il tuo capitano, scappo con il pattino, sono capitan Schettino 
Un passo avanti ondeggiano, un passo indietro stai affondando, mica faccio il bagnino, sono capitan Schettino.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Θυμήσου όμως Αλεξάνδρα τον πλοίαρχο του Prestige που έκανε ό,τι του είπαν οι αρχές της Γαλλίας, της Ισπανίας και της Πορτογαλίας, που έκανε χειρισμούς που ίσιωσαν το πλοίο που έγερνε, που έμεινε στο καράβι με κίνδυνο της ζωής του μέχρι το τέλος για να συντονίσει την επιχείρηση διάσωσης του πληρώματος με ελικόπτερο, καθώς η κακοκαιρία δεν τους άφηνε να ρίξουν τις βάρκες, και που έκανε το καθήκον του μέχρι το τέλος. Και παρόλα αυτά κάθισε στη φυλακή για μήνες και παραμένει υπόδικος εδώ και μια δεκαετία, καθώς οι Ισπανοί προσπαθούν να καλύψουν τα λάθη τους.


Αχ, τα ξέρω αυτά, λες να μην τα ξέρω; Αλλά τρέμω μην πέσω στον καπετάνιο που θέλει να χαιρετήσει τον γνωστό του λίγα μέτρα από την ακτή, ή σ' εκείνον του Σάμινα που είχε πάει να ξεκουραστεί και είχε αφήσει το καράβι στον ύπαρχο, που κι αυτός το είχε ρίξει στο φλερτ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2012)

Ε, άμα σου συμβεί να θυμάσαι, δεν προσπαθούμε να κολυμπήσουμε εκτός αν τη βλέπουμε την ακτή και ειναι κοντά και χωρίς βράχια. Αφηνόμαστε στο νερό για να διατηρήσουμε δυνάμεις, τα φωτεινά σήματα φαίνονται απο πολύ μακριά, ενώ τα ηχητικά τρέχα γύρευε :twit: Και καλή τύχη. 

Στο τελευταιο μου ταξίδι με καράβι είχα ξαπλώσει στην καμπίνα και προσπαθούσα να κοιμηθώ φορώντας διπλές ζακέτες για παν ενδεχόμενο. Είχε γερή κακοκαιρία και το καράβι έτριζε ανησυχητικά. Το ξέρω ότι έτσι τρίζουν τα καράβια, αλλά την προηγούμενη ήμουνα με μια παρέα που είχαμε εξαντλήσει το κεφάλιο Ναυάγια και Πετρέλαιο. Σα να είδα ταινία τρόμου και μετά να προσπαθώ να κοιμηθώ με το φως κλειστό. 

Ας βάλω και λίγη εικονογράφηση...


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2012)

Κι εγώ, σε πιο ατμοπλοϊκό (τη λέγαν και Ευνομία, πανάθεμά την!)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το ξέρω ότι έτσι τρίζουν τα καράβια, αλλά την προηγούμενη ήμουνα με μια παρέα που είχαμε εξαντλήσει το κεφάλιο Ναυάγια και Πετρέλαιο.


 Πριν την επόμενη αεροπορική σου πτήση έχω λοιπόν να σου προτείνω μια βραδιά με τις ταινίες _Airport_, _Airport 1975_, _Airport '77_, _Airport '79 The Concorde _και τα 78 επεισόδια της σειράς _Mayday_.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 20, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πριν την επόμενη αεροπορική σου πτήση έχω λοιπόν να σου προτείνω μια βραδιά με τις ταινίες _Airport_, _Airport 1975_, _Airport '77_, _Airport '79 The Concorde _και τα 78 επεισόδια της σειράς _Mayday_.


Εγώ πάλι θα προτείνω το Airplane!


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2012)

Είπα εγώ ότι δεν σκέφτομαι τα ίδια και στο αεροπλάνο; Εντούτοις στα πολύωρα υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια μετά από τρεις ώρες το έχεις ξεχάσει. Ενώ στα μικρά εντός Ευρώπης σε τρεις ώρες έχει αρχίσει η κάθοδος και τρέμει το αεροπλάνο σα να είναι έτοιμο να διαλυθεί...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2012)

Δεν έχει πολλή πλάκα που τα ακροπτερύγια κουνιούνται πάνω-κάτω; Και πού να πετάς με γυμνό Τσάρλι και ν' ακούς ακόμη και το παραμικρότερο ακτσουέιτορ χεχεχε...


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2012)

Zazula said:


> [...] Και πού να πετάς με γυμνό Τσάρλι και ν' ακούς ακόμη και το παραμικρότερο ακτσουέιτορ χεχεχε...


 
Φοβερή εμπειρία, εκκωφαντική όμως. 
Ενώ οι Ντακότες τουλάχιστον σου έδιναν μια αίσθηση στιβαρότητας, ασφάλειας και σιγουριάς... 



Zazula said:


> Δεν έχει πολλή πλάκα που τα ακροπτερύγια κουνιούνται πάνω-κάτω; [...]



Nah, that's just a gremlin rocking the ship plane on a higher, surreal plane. 
If you see me coming, you better step _outside_, a lot of men _did_, a lot of men died, :devil:
or completely lost it, like

Captain Kirk





and Dr Carter Nix 





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nightmare_at_20,000_Feet


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ενώ οι Ντακότες τουλάχιστον σου έδιναν μια αίσθηση στιβαρότητας, ασφάλειας και σιγουριάς...


Όταν έχεις κάνει Σόφια-Βάρνα με ανεμοσούρια και Ιλιούσιν 14 της Μπαλκάν δεν καταλαβαίνεις Χριστό μετά, αν και μια φορά πάνω από τη Σαντορίνη...


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν έχεις κάνει Σόφια-Βάρνα με ανεμοσούρια και Ιλιούσιν 14 της Μπαλκάν δεν καταλαβαίνεις Χριστό μετά, αν και μια φορά πάνω από τη Σαντορίνη...



Άμα αρχίσουμε αυτά, μπορεί να καταλήξουμε σαν αυτούς ή σαν εκείνους. ;)
Παρεμπιπτόντως, του ανωτέρω αστροπόρου κυβερνήτου πίπτοντος, It was a very good year.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

1. Είναι προς το συμφέρον της εταιρείας να βγάλει το ναυάγιο ως αποτέλεσμα *αμέλειας *απ' την πλευρά του πληρώματος, κι όχι ανικανότητας:

The distinction between 'crew negligence' and 'crew incompetence' and the consequence thereof
Σχετική συζήτηση σε ξένο ναυτικό φόρουμ: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=571285#post571285
2. Τα πράγματα δεν είναι πάντα έτσι όπως παρουσιάζονται — συζήτηση (και με τις δύο απόψεις) σ' ελληνικό ναυτικό φόρουμ: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showth...osta-Concordia-grounding)&p=505201#post505201


----------

